
United: Broken Culture - KKKKkkkk1
https://mondaynote.com/united-broken-culture-6b35267c8a10
======
11thEarlOfMar
Meanwhile....

RT non-stop San Francisco<->Beijing Depart May 3rd, return May 11 is running
<$500, Air China vs. United.

Flip that over to London, and its about $950, United, British Air, Virgin.

Flying around the world is so cheap, competition is fierce and operating an
airline business is a horrible morass of regulations.

It's a bit miraculous that more incidents like Dao vs. The Goliath don't
occur.

